# Livebox et airport



## oim photo (26 Novembre 2005)

Salut a tous.

Je cherche un moyen de memoriser le mots de passe WEP.
Quand j'allume mon mac je suis obligé d'aller dans Wifi, autre, et de rentrer
Le nom u réseau, de sélectionner clé WEP hexadécimale 40/128
Puis rentrer mon mot de passe WEP.

Galère

J'ai essayer de brancher ma borne airport express sur le port Ethernet de la livebox.
Mais il cherche en permanence la connexion PPP

Quelqu'un peut m'aider????


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Novembre 2005)

oim photo a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous.
> 
> Je cherche un moyen de memoriser le mots de passe WEP.
> Quand j'allume mon mac je suis obligé d'aller dans Wifi, autre, et de rentrer
> ...



Tu as une Live Box Inventel ???? Sinon sous quel OS es-tu ??


----------



## melvar (26 Novembre 2005)

j'ai exactement le même problème.

Le soucis est précisement que lorsque l'on choisit "autre" on ne peut pas décider d'enregistrer la clé dans le trousseau. Du coup la manip est indispensable à chaque connexion...
Très très lourd !

Config perso :
Livebox Inventel
Mac OS 10.4


----------



## tonio08 (27 Novembre 2005)

allez faire un tour ici : http://blog.gfblog.com/index.php/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/#3B


----------



## YDKJPhilly (27 Novembre 2005)

On avait le même pb avec 3 iBook (sous 10.4.3) et une LB Inventel. Depuis la dernière mise à jour des cartes airport, je n'avais plus ce pb. Mais il est réapparu avec le nouvel iMac, impossible d'enregistrer le mot de passe HEX128. Alors, je me ressers de mon ancienne technique qui est

1) Cliquer sur l'icône Wifi, puis sélection de "Autre..."
2) Je choisis mon réseau puis indique "Clé WEP Hexadecimale 40/128"
3) Je tape le mot de passe suivant : "aaaaaaaaaa" (10 fois "a") et je clique sur OK
4) MacOS me dit que "Le mot de passe saisi est incorrect pour le réseau AirPort.", je clique alors sur "Réessayer" et là, comme par magie, il se connecte au réseau de la LB.

Je précise évidemment que "aaaaaaaaaa" n'est pas du tout mon code WEP et ne s'en rapproche même pas (surtt kil est en 128). C'est la seule rustine que j'ai trouvée. Si quelqu'un a mieux, je prends !


----------



## oim photo (27 Novembre 2005)

Finalement y'a pas de solution.

J'ai annulé mon abonnement a la livebox.
Elle retourne demain chez france-telecom.

Tant pis pour la téléphonie par adsl.

Je rebranche mon vieux modem ethernet sur ma borne airport express.

Y'a plus qu'a voir chez d'autres fournisseurs.

C'était bien une livebox inventel et je suis sous osX 10.3.9


----------



## bobthefox (27 Novembre 2005)

je suis aussi sous livebox en reseau ethernet et wi-fi sous mac et Pc.

aucun souci cela fonctionne nickel.


mon powerbook et maintenant mon ibook, avec la cle wep rentree une seule fois et c'est bon.


petite precision sous Livebox Inventel en 10,3,9 et 10,4 et win XP Pro en wi-fi avec le dongle usb sagem


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Novembre 2005)

oim photo a dit:
			
		

> Finalement y'a pas de solution.
> 
> J'ai annulé mon abonnement a la livebox.
> Elle retourne demain chez france-telecom.
> ...



Si tu n'as pas tout envoyé baladé encore demande une Sagem à Wanadoo ... les problèmes sont avec les LB Inventel.


----------



## MarbolanGos (12 Janvier 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> On avait le même pb avec 3 iBook (sous 10.4.3) et une LB Inventel. Depuis la dernière mise à jour des cartes airport, je n'avais plus ce pb. Mais il est réapparu avec le nouvel iMac, impossible d'enregistrer le mot de passe HEX128. Alors, je me ressers de mon ancienne technique qui est
> 
> 1) Cliquer sur l'icône Wifi, puis sélection de "Autre..."
> 2) Je choisis mon réseau puis indique "Clé WEP Hexadecimale 40/128"
> ...


Je fais environ la même chose sauf que à la place de mettre aaaaaa, j'ai cree un fichier texte sur mon bureau où j'ai mis ma clef wep et je colle donc celle-ci directement dans le menu "autre" et ca connecte directement.

Mais c'est quand même génant cette manipulation.
Et puis je passerai pas sur sagem pour ca vu que j'avais une sagem au debut et j'ai eu que des problèmes avec.

Enfin si quelqu'un a une solution, pour le moment j'ai monté un routeur en parralléle de la lvbx pour une autre raison et je m'en sers pour me connecter mais c'est que du wifi norme b, alors c'est plus lent que la norme g des livebox.

Merci d'avance


----------



## dbr22 (13 Janvier 2006)

est-ce que ca persiste ? 
beaucoup semblent avoir resolu le probleme de la perte de liaison apres redémarrage
quel mac ? quel systeme mis a jour quand ?
apres avoir eu les memes soucis avec iMac G5 + inventel + 10.4.3 chez moi tout baigne maintenant mais je ne peux pas dire précisément quelle est  la manip qui m'a tout remis d'aplomb 
peut-etre le remise a zero de la livebox ? 
a plus si nec


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Janvier 2006)

J'ai une livebox inventel et j'avais le même problème, je ne sais pas pourquoi, il a disparu et mes deux mac (l'iMacG5 et le powerbook) se connecte maintenant automatiquement  (depuis la mise à jour 10.4.4, mais je doite que ça ai un quelquonque (je sais pas comment ça s'écrit) rapport, peut-être le fait de redémarrer à cause de la mise à jour...


----------



## -greg- (13 Janvier 2006)

a tous 

1/ avez-vous associé votre adresse mac au Livebox (peux resoudre quelques problemes de connexions)?
ou
2/ lancer safari qui vous dira pas de connexion internet ou quelque chose de ce genre et suivez les instructions du style se connecter au reseau ... ou connection auto ou ... et safari va faire une sorte de check list et se connecté tout seul si vous avez engistré la clef WEP la premiere fois

cela m'est arrivé, au debut j'ai trouvé l'astuce 2/ lancer safari... et ensuite j'ai associé mon adresse mac manuellement car LB ne prennait pas en compte automatiquement alors qu'elle le fait normalement et HOP !!!

courage il y a toujours une solution; il suffit de trouver la bonne  

PS: les solutions données ne marcheront peut etre pas chez tout le mondedesolé


----------



## Illuvatar (14 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu un problème également avec la clé wep tout au début mais ca met 5 min à regler ce truc : il suffit de connecter la livebox via ethernet et désactiver la sécurité de réseau sans fil ; pas besoin de lire le manuel ni rien ca marche sans problème , ensuite plus besoin de clé wep.
Bien sur ca ne marche pas chez les paranos qui ont peur que leurs voisins viennent utiliser leur réseau mais enfin sinon...


----------



## MarbolanGos (17 Mai 2006)

Deterrage de sujet  :

Pour ceux qui ont une livebox Inventel et ce bug qui fait que ca ne se connecte que après avoir fait une manip' assez lourde, j'ai trouvé un truc :

Allez voir dans votre livebox (192.168.1.1)
Configuration -> Avancée -> Sans fil.

Cocher "Wep uniquement".
Là se connecter avec votre airport et il devrait vour demander la clef wep, ou si vous avez déjà "forcé" la connection, ça devrait marcher tout seul


----------

